# Roger 'Bill' Terry dies at 87; member of WWII Tuskegee Airmen



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.latimes.com/news/obituaries/la-me-roger-terry14-2009jun14,0,2805525.story



> On April 5, 1945, Terry helped 2nd Lt. Coleman A. Young, who later became mayor of Detroit, send black airmen over to the white officers' club, three at a time. In all, 162 black officers were arrested during what came to be known as the Freeman Field Mutiny. But only Terry and two others received general courts-martial.


...


> "It was a badge of honor for him," Jeff Terry said of his father's discharge. "He was never bitter about it. He was in fact quite proud of it."
> 
> On Aug. 2, 1995, the Army pardoned him, restored his rank and refunded his $150 fine. Two years ago, Terry and several other airmen collectively received a Congressional Gold Medal from President George W. Bush in Washington.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 16, 2009)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 16, 2009)

The Tuskegee Airmen had records that should be remembered, never lost a bomber under their escort, most medals of any squadron and the most enemy kills for any squadron. Yet the line in the film about them still stands for how they're remembered: "The question isn't how we feel about our country, but how our country feels about us." 

http://www.tuskegeeairmen.org/

Clear skies forever Airman Terry. :asian:


----------



## seasoned (Jun 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 16, 2009)

.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 16, 2009)

.


----------



## morph4me (Jun 16, 2009)

.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 16, 2009)

.


----------



## zDom (Jun 18, 2009)

.


----------

